# My new stuffer.



## Steve H (May 10, 2019)

Well, I decided to purchase a different stuffer since the one I have was not very efficient. I settled on this one because the design seems to be much better then the one I have. The stuffer came yesterday. It is much larger then was expected. It weighs 24 pounds. And it isn't going to fit in my storage area! The quality is pretty good considering the price point. Sub 100.00 The reviews were all good from what was found. The unit breaks down for cleaning. You will need pliers to remove the e-clip the holds the vent plug. I will need to see that there are replacement gaskets. I'm sure there are. So, on to the details.

LFGB, SGS approved
Manual 2 speeds (slow / fast) for quick release and easy refilling
Air Release Valve to reduce air from flowing into casings and meat bags
4 stuffing horns in different size to satisfy your needs
Quick removable Barrel design for easy cleaning
90 degrees tiltable barrel design for easy refilling
304 stainless steel body will not rust, unlike others with iron base
Food grade aluminum piston with O-Ring Seal to keep product from leaking up above the piston
Used widely in kitchens, restaurants and many food processing places
Reversible Cylinder (can be made both right or left hand use)
Cylinder thickness: 0.047", much thicker than other 0.032" cylinder. It ensures longer lifespan, fully complied with hygienic standard
Body thickness: 0.08", much stronger than other 0.04" body construction. It ensures longer lifespan and durable use.
Funnels Size:   2/3, 3/4, 1-1/4, 1-1/2 inch
This weekend I plan on using it for a small batch of bratwurst from a recipe that sounds interesting. I'll add my comments on that when I do.


----------



## fullborebbq (May 10, 2019)

Hard to tell from the pics but it look like you have the seal on upside-down. The open edge should be down or the meat will try to push up past it.


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2019)

The seal was already installed. But I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2019)

And you were dead on correct! Thanks for the sharp eye. And it has been corrected.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2019)

Looks like a quality stuffer.
Be interested to see how well you like it.
Al


----------



## sweetride95 (May 10, 2019)

Can't wait to hear a review. I'm currently looking at getting into some sausage. A stuffer is definitely in my future.


----------



## pc farmer (May 10, 2019)

Looks good but you are still gonna have wasted meat in the elbow with it coming off the bottom like that.


----------



## chopsaw (May 10, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good but you are still gonna have wasted meat in the elbow with it coming off the bottom like that.


That , and those put the tube high above the counter . Not bad for summer sausage , but fresh sausage might take 2 people .


----------



## Steve H (May 11, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good but you are still gonna have wasted meat in the elbow with it coming off the bottom like that.



Not near as much as my old stuffer though. We'll see.


----------



## Steve H (May 11, 2019)

Got a early start this morning. Got the pork and veal ground. Added spices and stuffed. The stuffer worked like a charm. I did put a pan on top of a baking dish to get a better height to the tube. There was about 4 to 6 oz of meat that was left in the stuffer between the elbow and tube.  The plunger is convex so there was very little left in the cylinder. Clean up was also easy. The stuffer broke down quickly and easily. I didn't use the high speed gear, just low speed and it was easy to control the amount of meat going into the casing. The longer SS tubes are a blessing over the plastic ones on the other one I have.
Recipe:
*Meats* *Metric* *US*
pork 700 g 1.54 lbs.
veal 300 g 0.66 lbs.
*Ingredients per 1000g (1 kg) of meat*
salt 18 g 1 Tbs.
white pepper 3.0 g 1½ tsp.
marjoram, dry 1.0 g 1 tsp.
caraway 1.0 g ½ tsp.
nutmeg 1.0 g ½ tsp.
ginger, ground 0.5 g ⅓ tsp.
cold water 100 g (100 ml) ⅜ cup
*Instructions*

Grind meat through 3/16” plate (3 mm)
Mix meats and all ingredients together.
Stuff into 32-36 mm hog casings forming 4” (10 cm) links.
Keep in a refrigerator or freeze for later use.







While working in the kitchen I set up one of my cameras. And watched some birds at the feeder.































After I got everything cleaned up I made a patty from the left over. My wife, who is German. Said the taste was right for the region she came from in Germany, Hessen.  Either today or tomorrow I'll be grilling them. Then make Curry wurst.







In conclusion. I'm pleased with the stuffer. For  89.00 delivered price the stuffer is built very well.
Pros:
Price
Build quality.
Ease of use.
Ease of cleaning.
Replacement gaskets can be found on line.

Cons:
As mentioned from others. The height between the tube and table could be a problem with sausage if you don't put your cutting board or pan on top of a baking dish to get the height better. No real issue. And I wouldn't call it a deal breaker.
The size of this thing caught me off guard.
There is a small amount of meat left in the elbow and tube. For me this wasn't issue. And the only time this would be a issue is when you're making snack sticks or something else that can't be hand stuffed.
Have a great day!


----------



## chopsaw (May 11, 2019)

Nice job Steve . Looks like it worked well . Points for using veal . You're good with building things . Get a lazy Susan swivel . Make the base tall enough to reach the tube . Use a pizza pan or round cutting board to receive the sausage . Spins in a circle while you stuff . 
All looks great , nice work as always . 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/richelieu-...4rGGW1_dmK2E4RyeoYXnFftpjp98nL5RoCJ48QAvD_BwE


----------



## Steve H (May 11, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice job Steve . Looks like it worked well . Points for using veal . You're good with building things . Get a lazy Susan swivel . Make the base tall enough to reach the tube . Use a pizza pan or round cutting board to receive the sausage . Spins in a circle while you stuff .
> All looks great , nice work as always .
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/richelieu-...4rGGW1_dmK2E4RyeoYXnFftpjp98nL5RoCJ48QAvD_BwE



Thanks for the like! I was going to make a shelf to attach to the stuffer. But I didn't think about the lazy Susan swivel. Great idea. And one I'm going to do. Thanks for the idea. And I'll post the progress as I go.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 11, 2019)

Sounds like you got a good stuffer, Steve.  Maybe I'm missing it, but what brand is it and where did you get it?
Gary


----------



## Steve H (May 11, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Sounds like you got a good stuffer, Steve.  Maybe I'm missing it, but what brand is it and where did you get it?
> Gary


 I will send you a PM. I'm not sure if links are allowed.


----------



## Steve H (May 11, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice job Steve . Looks like it worked well . Points for using veal . You're good with building things . Get a lazy Susan swivel . Make the base tall enough to reach the tube . Use a pizza pan or round cutting board to receive the sausage . Spins in a circle while you stuff .
> All looks great , nice work as always .
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/richelieu-...4rGGW1_dmK2E4RyeoYXnFftpjp98nL5RoCJ48QAvD_BwE



I ordered the swivel you showed me. A 12" diameter birch round for the base, a 24" pine top, and the butcher block conditioner. Once that is built. I'll adjust the height with legs of some sort.


----------



## Winterrider (May 11, 2019)

I used the lazy Susan swivel. Just cut circle out of 1/2" plywood , sanded down, sprayed with plastic dip spray paint, and then clearcoat. Rubber pads on bottom so doesn't slide on counter.


----------



## fullborebbq (May 12, 2019)

You can treat the plywood with mineral oil to condition it.

I have a stuffer that looks Identical but is an 11lb model. I love it for sausage stuffing. NOT crazy about it for snack sticks! I use my Gander mountain 5 lb stuffer for snack sticks. The big unit requires a scary amount of pressure to push snack sticks compared to regular sausage. I might just need to add more water to the mix to use it, but the 5 lb stuffer works like a  champ for the snack sticks. Just got done doing 100 lbs of sticks.


----------



## Steve H (May 12, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> You can treat the plywood with mineral oil to condition it.
> 
> I have a stuffer that looks Identical but is an 11lb model. I love it for sausage stuffing. NOT crazy about it for snack sticks! I use my Gander mountain 5 lb stuffer for snack sticks. The big unit requires a scary amount of pressure to push snack sticks compared to regular sausage. I might just need to add more water to the mix to use it, but the 5 lb stuffer works like a  champ for the snack sticks. Just got done doing 100 lbs of sticks.



100 lbs? That's a lot of sticks!!


----------



## fullborebbq (May 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> 100 lbs? That's a lot of sticks!!



About 600 at 21mm x 7 1/2"!!!! I can't make enough.....


----------



## Steve H (May 12, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> About 600 at 21mm x 7 1/2"!!!! I can't make enough.....
> 
> View attachment 395284
> View attachment 395285
> View attachment 395286



Nice set up. I didn't realize you had a business.


----------



## fullborebbq (May 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Nice set up. I didn't realize you had a business.


Started out with a small amazon grinder and a cheap side-draft smoker......
OK, so I am a bit of an extremest.......


----------



## Steve H (May 13, 2019)

Here's the turntable I'm putting together. Still needs to be sanded, assembled, and treated with cutting board compound.


----------



## chopsaw (May 13, 2019)

Tease


----------



## Steve H (May 13, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Tease


Who? Me? ;)


----------



## chopsaw (May 13, 2019)

Ya. No pic here


----------



## bregent (May 13, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good but you are still gonna have wasted meat in the elbow with it coming off the bottom like that.



What works for me is:

Crank out the piston and tighten the check valve so that it's sealed. Put the crank on the high gear and give it a good quick crank. The air pressure will blow out most of what's in the tube and elbow.


----------



## Steve H (May 14, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Ya. No pic here



It was supposed to be a video. Guess it didn't work. Sorry.


----------



## chopsaw (May 14, 2019)

I needed something yesterday . Darn sheep casings didn't want to coil up . Let us know how it comes out .


----------



## Steve H (May 14, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I needed something yesterday . Darn sheep casings didn't want to coil up . Let us know how it comes out .



Will do. I should have it done by this weekend.


----------



## fullborebbq (May 15, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I needed something yesterday . Darn sheep casings didn't want to coil up . Let us know how it comes out .



Sheep casings are a pain! I have noticed that the longer I soak the hog casings the better they work. Not as tough to the bite and less blowouts. Not sure if it is the same with the sheep casings......Only tried them once for breakfast sausage....

Someone with more experience might ad to this.....


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2019)

And here we are. Cooked the brats and deep fried some fries. I didn't get around to making Currywurst. So I just used ketchup with curry sprinkled on it. And I went ahead and had my fries with mayonaise. Which is popular in Germany. Not good for you at all I'd imagine. But quite good.


----------



## chopsaw (May 15, 2019)

Looks good . How was the sausage ? That formula looks familiar , lol . I add whole eggs and milk  . Helps with the mouth feel / texture . I also add the right amount of cure 1 . I like the cure in bratwurst . 



fullborebbq said:


> Sheep casings are a pain! I have noticed that the longer I soak the hog casings the better they work. Not as tough to the bite and less blowouts. Not sure if it is the same with the sheep casings......Only tried them once for breakfast sausage....
> 
> Someone with more experience might ad to this.....


I store the sheep casings the same as I do the hog . Wet , always ready to go . Just rinse . Normally have no trouble with them , but the other day they just didn't want to come off the horn . 
This is how I keep all mine . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-to-handle-natural-casings.159729/#post-1153327


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . How was the sausage ? That formula looks familiar , lol . I add whole eggs and milk  . Helps with the mouth feel / texture . I also add the right amount of cure 1 . I like the cure in bratwurst .
> 
> 
> I store the sheep casings the same as I do the hog . Wet , always ready to go . Just rinse . Normally have no trouble with them , but the other day they just didn't want to come off the horn .
> ...



They were very good. I thought about adding egg whites. I will try that next time.


----------



## zwiller (May 16, 2019)

Was totally blown away of the size/weight of mine too.  Can't wait to use it.  In the interest of full disclosure I find many small imperfections on mine.  Definitely hallmarks of chinese knock off.  I can live with it.  Step up to real Hakka if that sort of thing bothers you.  I am also very much interested in doing german sausages including one for currywurst.  Yours look awesome Steve!  Have not been to Germany (yet) but have a good currywurst recipe developed.  I have plan for weisswurt with chicken instead of veal.  Still worried the missus will freak with real casings so will stick to collagen for awhile.  Plan to do some snack stick first.  Not sure if the casings I have will fit but will give a try before grabbing a 10mm.


----------



## Steve H (May 21, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Was totally blown away of the size/weight of mine too.  Can't wait to use it.  In the interest of full disclosure I find many small imperfections on mine.  Definitely hallmarks of chinese knock off.  I can live with it.  Step up to real Hakka if that sort of thing bothers you.  I am also very much interested in doing german sausages including one for currywurst.  Yours look awesome Steve!  Have not been to Germany (yet) but have a good currywurst recipe developed.  I have plan for weisswurt with chicken instead of veal.  Still worried the missus will freak with real casings so will stick to collagen for awhile.  Plan to do some snack stick first.  Not sure if the casings I have will fit but will give a try before grabbing a 10mm.
> 
> View attachment 395571



Veal makes a big impact on flavor and texture. I'd be interested in how the Weisswurt turns out. This weekend I plan on making another batch of snack sticks with 21mm casings. I'll be using the Cabela teriyaki kit again. The last batch was great. You care to share your currywurst recipe?


----------



## zwiller (May 21, 2019)

Weisswurst is huge fave of mine and one of them main reasons I got into sausage making cause it is outrageously priced near me.  Once I get something figured out I will do write up.  Plan #1 is recipe based on Marianski and 50/50 mix of butt and chicken thigh.  Will dig out the currywurst recipe and send.  Not perfected yet but definitely close.  Would love some feedback on it especially anyone who has had the real deal.


----------



## Burgi57Chevy (May 30, 2019)

Morning,

Looks good!!! Can you PM me the brand and where you got it please :)


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2019)

Burgi57Chevy said:


> Morning,
> 
> Looks good!!! Can you PM me the brand and where you got it please :)


 Sure can! PM sent.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 31, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Sure can! PM sent.


can you PM me too?


----------



## tallbm (May 31, 2019)

Nice!

How many pounds is that stuffer supposed to hold?  I ask because I have found that they hold a pound or 2 less than adverstised so I always suggest to people to go a little bigger than the amount they intend to stuff.
I bought a 10L (22-23 pound) just so I can stuff 20 pounds at a time.  Doing this has been a HUGE help and time saver when doing a couple of hundred pounds of stuffing :)


----------



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> can you PM me too?



Sure can. PM sent.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Nice!
> 
> How many pounds is that stuffer supposed to hold?  I ask because I have found that they hold a pound or 2 less than adverstised so I always suggest to people to go a little bigger than the amount they intend to stuff.
> I bought a 10L (22-23 pound) just so I can stuff 20 pounds at a time.  Doing this has been a HUGE help and time saver when doing a couple of hundred pounds of stuffing :)



3 liters, 7 pounds. I know it takes a 5 pound batch with room to spare. So I'm pretty sure it'll do the 7 pounds that they claim it will.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 1, 2019)

Steve H said:


> 3 liters, 7 pounds. I know it takes a 5 pound batch with room to spare. So I'm pretty sure it'll do the 7 pounds that they claim it will.



Nice!  You did it right then.  Buy a 7 pounder to ensure you can do 5 pounds at a time :)
Boy it's nice to have a machine that makes life so much easier hahaha


----------

